# Buying Optical Bay Hard Drive Adapter from local market



## Jags (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to fit a SSD along with the HDD in my laptop. I think the only way to do this is through "Optical Bay Hard Drive Adapter". They are available on ebay for around Rs 2k. Does anyone know how much they cost if I directly buy them from local market? and is there a recommended brand I should go for? I Can't seem to find this info online.

Here's one of the links on ebay:

JacobsParts 9.5mm SATA Optical Bay Hard Drive Caddy Adapter-KZR | eBay"

Thanks!


----------

